# Daphne Heartbreaker



## Horses!1990 (24 October 2017)

Hi 

Does anyone have information on a skewbald mare called Daphne Heartbreaker?


----------



## nikicb (24 October 2017)

A quick google brought up this ad from 2011.

http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/2-half-year-old-mare-colt-101194/#post1208566


----------



## Horses!1990 (24 October 2017)

Thanks I have seen this but I'm trying to find any owners since then that have more information on her.

Thank you again


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (29 October 2017)

Any area ? Do you have a photo to show her markings?


----------

